# [Ukrainian NR] Ivan Vynnyk 6.68 Non-lucky Rubik's Cube single



## utkamath (Jul 29, 2014)

Great solve by Ivan Vynnyk! Done at Podolian Open 2014


----------



## 10461394944000 (Jul 29, 2014)

wowe that was very smooth+good pll recognition, would have been WR with pllskip which would be funny


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jul 29, 2014)

Dat reaction from the judge was priceless. VGJ on the solve too


----------



## kcl (Jul 29, 2014)

Gorgeous solve! Reaction was very amusing.


----------



## XTowncuber (Jul 29, 2014)

dude that was sick


----------



## thatboyahcubah (Jul 29, 2014)

GJ! dang


----------



## Vinnik (Jul 29, 2014)

Thanks!)


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 29, 2014)

Very good job! I hope to see a construction later here


----------



## Ulbert (Jul 29, 2014)

dat judge huehuehue

GJ btw!


----------

